# Strut not coming out, getting hung



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

So what is happening here? Every video I've watched makes it seem like it easily slides out. However, it's like the strut slid too far down, and there's too much tension to pull the lower strut part up and over where its getting stuck on the lower control.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You have to lower the control arm. There's no other way to get it out.

Get both sides off the ground and disconnect the anti-roll bar from the drop links on both sides too so you can swing it down out of the way.

Then remove the inner bolt for the control arm so you can drop the arm down, and get the strut out :thumbup:


----------



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

MikkiJayne said:


> You have to lower the control arm. There's no other way to get it out.
> 
> Get both sides off the ground and disconnect the anti-roll bar from the drop links on both sides too so you can swing it down out of the way.
> 
> Then remove the inner bolt for the control arm so you can drop the arm down, and get the strut out :thumbup:


 So why did this happen anyway? All the videos and DIYs seemed to indicate the strut would come out alot easier without getting hung up like this?


----------



## sparkstack (Jan 3, 2007)

sneedham6 said:


> So why did this happen anyway?


Because you're doing it wrong.


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

You should have kept the strut assembly bolted to the car until you were able to maneuver it over the control arm. 

If it's getting jammed up on the CV boot while trying to get it over the control arm, turn the steering a bit(can't remember which direction ATM, but you should be able to figure it out) to get a little more clearance.

I had the swaybar links disconnected while I did this, but I can't remember if it was 100% necessary. In any case, it's not difficult to remove by any means.


----------

